# How to make one large bulk order with drop shipping to different addresses?



## rbilsbor (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm looking for any help/advice on the following:

I'm about to embark on a fundraising campaign, and one of the rewards will be a custom printed T-shirt. For example, if we say:

--Anyone who donates $25 gets a T-shirt

Then we need to know how much it's going to cost to print and ship each shirt, so we know how much we'll actually raise of that $25. We'll wait to order the shirts until the campaign is over, so all the orders will come in at once -- and all the shirts will go out to different addresses. We won't have time to fulfill them ourselves, so we need a combination printer/shipper. The shipper needs to be able to send individual shirts to individual addresses, instead of all of them to one place.

I've emailed a few companies for quotes but if anyone has done this kind of thing before I'd love any recommendations you might have. It's not quite "setting up your own online store" and it's not quite "ordering a bunch of shirts for your company/team" -- it's somewhere in between. There is no storefront, just a spreadsheet with addresses and sizes passed from us to the printer/shipper, along with the artwork. Any tips or recommendations? Thanks very much!


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi friend,

Choose a "right business partner" would be the key problem of yous. 

i think you'd better find the one who is doing RETAILLING business, and mail sent the single tee to their clients day by day. And they are familiar with the mail cost, of course they have to accept custom order from you to produce all tees out at a time, and would like to do the distributing job is priority thing, obvioulsy, it is not an easy job if you provided hundreds of different addresses and consignee. 

in a simple word, try to find some printers they do retail business and custom printing work, let them know your plan, i am sure some of them would be very interested, find local printers is better, same country as you are at least.

Before you find the partner, it would be better if you can work out a statistic that how many tees you will order, and how many different logo designs will be included, and the possible shipping address, give a direction for your potential partner to able to quote you. 

Good luck anyway, charity task is really admired by people, especially me.

Bill


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

contact [email protected]
how


----------

